# Anfang Photoshop



## Maxxdome (10. März 2010)

Hi ihr!

Hoffe, ich hab diesen Thread jetzt nicht doppelt erstellt. Falls doch, bitte verschieben 
Ich interessier mich für die Bildbearbeitung/3D-Animation, bin allerdings noch blutiger Anfänger und vollkommen orientierungslos. Tutorials gibts ja hier, aber bezüglich der Programme hab ich mal nach https://store5.adobe.com/cfusion/st...ions/PshopPremElements&store=OLS-DE&loc=de_de geguckt. Eine Testversion kann ich mir runterladen, aber will ich das Programm komplett nutzen, komm ich ums Kaufen nicht herum oder? Die CS4-Version ist eher was für Fortgeschrittene? Zumal sie grauenhaft teuer ist...


----------



## smileyml (10. März 2010)

Hallo,

als Student oder Auszubildener evtl. auch als Schüler bekommst du etwas bessere Angebote.
Der Download der Testversion ist meines Wissens im Funktionsumfang nicht begrenzt, aber jedoch auf 30 Tage beschränkt.

Mitunter bekommst du bei ebay noch ältere Versionen - aber ob die günstiger sind, ist fraglich.
@ebay:
CS4 Student - ca. 190 €
CS4 Vollversion - ca. 700 €
CS3 Vollversion - ca. 450 €


Natürlich gibt es auch Alternativen zu Photoshop. Zu ist zum Beispiel Gimp etwas für den Anfang - gerade da es auch umsonst ist.

Grüße Marco


----------



## Leola13 (10. März 2010)

Hai,

wobei hinzuzufügen ist, daß ein eventueller späterer Umstieg gar nicht so leicht ist.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## Alexander Groß (10. März 2010)

Leola13 hat gesagt.:


> Hai,
> 
> wobei hinzuzufügen ist, daß ein eventueller späterer Umstieg gar nicht so leicht ist.
> 
> Ciao Stefan



Hallo,

das kann ich voll unterschreiben. In Gimp fühle ich mich wie ein Anfänger.


Alex


----------



## Dr Dau (10. März 2010)

Hallo!



Maxxdome hat gesagt.:


> Die CS4-Version ist eher was für Fortgeschrittene?


Nein, CS4 beschreibt nur die Programmversion.
Natürlich hat i.d.R. jede neuere Programmversionen auch mehr Funktionen und/oder bestehende Funktionen wurden verbessert.
Wenn man diese Funktionen aber garnicht braucht, dann spielt die Version nur eine untergeordnete Rolle.
Wikipedia hat eine schöne Auflistung der verschiedenen Versionen.

Wer unbedingt Photoshop haben will, muss dafür halt auch zahlen.....

Zur Studentenversion:
Irgendwie habe ich es noch im Hinterkopf dass man einen Berchtigungsnachweis erbringen muss.

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## alina- (10. März 2010)

Hallo

ich hab meine ersten Erfahrungen in Sachen Bildbearbeitung mit 
Photoplus von Serif gemacht.. hat damals um die 80euro gekostet 
was jetzt aber auch günstiger geworden ist meines Wissens nach.
Als ich dann mit Photoshop angefangen hab musste man sich natürlich 
erst umgewöhnen aber die wichtigsten Sachen kannte ich dann schon. 
Und das Ausprobieren, Erforschen und Dazulernen hat rießen Spaß gemacht 
also würd ich sagen tuts für den Anfang auch andere Bildbearbeitungsprogramme
und sich dann vorzutasten 
Grüßle


----------



## Dr Dau (10. März 2010)

alina- hat gesagt.:


> Als ich dann mit Photoshop angefangen hab musste man sich natürlich
> erst umgewöhnen aber die wichtigsten Sachen kannte ich dann schon.


Man muss sie aber erstmal finden. 
Ich kann Alex verstehen.....
Beispiel:
In PS6: Bild --> Einstellen --> Tonwertkorrektur
In GIMP 2.6: Farben --> Werte
Das Ziel, die Tonwertkorrektur, ist bei beiden Programmen das gleiche..... nur der Weg ist unterschiedlich.
Von den Filtern fange ich lieber erst garnicht an zu reden. 

Zumindest was die Bedienung der Programmoberfläche angeht, muss man also mehr oder weniger wieder bei Null anfangen (auch die Shortcuts muss man neu lernen ).

Wer mit Bildbearbeitung Geld verdienen will, kommt um Photoshop quasi nicht drum rum.
Für den privaten Gebrauch ist GIMP aber absolut ausreichend.


----------



## alina- (10. März 2010)

> Man muss sie aber erstmal finden.
> ...
> 
> Zumindest was die Bedienung der Programmoberfläche angeht, muss man also mehr oder weniger wieder bei Null anfangen (auch die Shortcuts muss man neu lernen ).



Na gut da könnte man jetzt über Faulheit oder nicht "streiten" 

an neue Programmen mir beizubringen hab ich mittlerweile meinen Spaß gefunden 

PS: 
der Weg mit der Tonwertkorrektur ist bei Photoplus der gleiche wie bei Photoshop 
(allgemein ähnelt es sehr PS)


----------



## smileyml (10. März 2010)

Dr Dau hat gesagt.:


> Zur Studentenversion:
> Irgendwie habe ich es noch im Hinterkopf dass man einen Berchtigungsnachweis erbringen muss.



Ja natürlich. Sonst würde sich die ja ein jeder kaufen.

Eventuell genügt aber Photoshop Elements in seinem Umfang?!


----------



## CPoly (10. März 2010)

Ich nutze es zwar nicht, werfe es aber der Vollständigkeit halber in den Raum.
Paint.net (http://www.getpaint.net/)
Soll ähnlich wie Photoshop und Gimp sein.


----------



## Dr Dau (10. März 2010)

smileyml hat gesagt.:


> Ja natürlich. Sonst würde sich die ja ein jeder kaufen.


Kaufen kann sie ja jeder..... nur an die Seriennummer dann ranzukommen könnte ein Problem werden (wenn er nicht zur Studentenversion berechtigt ist).

Ich wusste doch dass wir solch ein Thema schonmal hatten (dreht sich zwar um Dreamweaver als Studentenversion, aber ist vom Prinzip ja der gleiche Ablauf):
Dreamweaver CS4 - Seriennummer

Was ich also sagen wollte: man kann schnell "Lehrgeld" zahlen.

Man kann Photoshop aber auch kostenlos bekommen..... die neuste Version..... als Vollversion..... ganz legal.....
Man muss nur an einem der Gewinspiele zum 20. Geburtstag von Photoshop teilnehmen und gewinnen. 
Aber der Zug ist jetzt wohl abgefahren.


----------



## Frezl (10. März 2010)

Wenn du Anfänger in der Bildbearbeitung bist, kann ich dir nur ans Herz legen, Gimp zu lernen. Ich hab mich in meiner Jugend mit Testversionen und gecrackten Vollversionen von PS angefixt und komm jetzt nicht mehr davon los - obwohl mir die Vollversion eigentlich auch zu teuer ist. Als Student bekommt man Sie glücklicherweise billiger, aber ich werd ja nicht ewig Student sein. Würde ich noch mal am Anfang stehen, würde ich mich für Gimp entscheiden. Der Funktionsumfang und die Mächtigkeit ist nach allem, was ich bis jetzt über die beiden Programme gelesen habe, ähnlich, aber die Bedienung folgt zwei völlig unterschiedlichen Philosophien. Daher ist der Umstieg für mich zu aufwändig


----------



## ByeBye 148134 (11. März 2010)

Ich selbst habe eine ähnliche Meinung wie meine Vorposter.
Ebenfalls habe ich mich mit Photoshop angefreundet, hab mir aber doch mal GIMP angeschaut. Zunächst einmal ein wenig orientierungslos, da man statt einem großen Fenster drei kleine Hat (links die Palette, mittig das Bild und rechts Ebenen, Protokolle und Pinselformen)
Nach einigem Rumprobieren kommt man aber egt ganz gut zurecht, es gibt viele Tutorials die das Eingewöhnen unterstützen.
Und für die, die sich nicht ganz von Photshop trennen möchten gibt es GIMPshop, 
das ist GIMP in Photoshopoptik!


----------



## Maxxdome (11. März 2010)

Erstmal vielen Dank! Dann wär der Einstieg mit Gimp wahrscheinlich wirklich ok. Wenn es vom Funktionsumfang ähnlich ist, kann ich mich später immer noch mit Tutorials an Photoshop gewöhnen. Dafür sind sie ja auch da  Was waren denn eure ersten Schritte in der Bildbearbeitung? Das Programm beherrscht ja Vieles, nur manche Schritte sind eher für Fortgeschrittene.


----------



## Dr Dau (11. März 2010)

Maxxdome hat gesagt.:


> Dann wär der Einstieg mit Gimp wahrscheinlich wirklich ok.


Das schöne an GIMP ist ja dass Du so lange "testen" kannst wie Du willst. 



Maxxdome hat gesagt.:


> Was waren denn eure ersten Schritte in der Bildbearbeitung?


Ganz klassisch: Bild vergrössern/verkleinern bzw. beschneiden und Helligkeit/Kontrast verändern.
Und wenn mir die Farbe nicht gefallen hat, dann habe ich halt einfach mal etwas an der Gradationskurve "rumgedreht" (ohne zu wissen was ich da eigentlich tue ), bis mir das Bild gefallen hat.


----------



## ByeBye 148134 (11. März 2010)

Ich stimme Dr Dau völlig zu!
Es kommt ja auch immer darauf an, was du machen möchtest! Ich war schon immer von Fotomontagen fasziniert, also hab ich mir Tutorials in diese Richtung gesucht. 
Dann sollte ich mal ein Logo für einen Freund entwerfen.
Und wenn ich mal Zeit hab dann zappe ich durch Tutorials und probiere einfach die aus, dir mir gefallen. Allein so lernst du Funktionen kennen und weißt nachher besser und schneller, wir du einen bestimmten Effenkt erzielst. Hier eine Seite mit guten GIMP Tutorials


----------



## Maxxdome (16. März 2010)

Vielen Dank für die Tipps, das hilft mir definitiv gut weiter  Mit der "Test"-Version von GIMP kann ich mich gut vortasten und mich durch die Tutorials "zappen" ^^ Vielleicht mag wer von euch hier Beispiele seiner ersten Arbeiten posten, würde mich interessieren  Habt ihr auch für Andere schon kommerzielle Werke produziert? Bis dahin ists sicher ein weiter Weg.


----------



## ByeBye 148134 (16. März 2010)

Kommerzielle Werke noch nicht. Hier ist eine Einladungskarte, die ich für den Geburtstag meiner Freundin entworfen habe:


Das nächste ich eine Fotomontage des Filmplakates von "Shaun of the Dead". DMS sind meine Initialen und die meisten Köpfe hab ich durch die meiner Kommilitonen ausgetauscht


Und dieses Plakat hab ich für meinen Schwager zu seinem 30. Geburtstag gemacht, da er ein riesen Indiana Jones Fan ist. 



In GIMP arbeite ich mich erst ein, sobald ich was ansehnliches habe, stelle ich es online!


----------



## Maxxdome (25. März 2010)

Das ist ja echt klasse!!  Hast du das mit PS oder mit einem anderen Programm erstellt? Besonders die Farbübergänge des Indy-Bildes sind sehr sehr gelungen, aber die Anderen natürlich ebenso!

Hab hier auch weitere Vorlagen gefunden bei der Internetdruckerei print24 . Besonders die Bilder mit der bearbeiteten Hintergrundlandschaft habens mir angetan. Hast du dich mal speziell an Backgrounds begeben ohne das eigentliche Model zu verändern? Landscape and Sky ist auch toll, besonders Meerlandschaft. Was hälst du von der Vorlage? Liegt noch über der Mitte.


----------



## ByeBye 148134 (26. März 2010)

Das hab ich mit Photoshop erstellt!
Die Vorlagen sind ja klasse, da sind einige gute dabei! Die kannst du dir ja runterladen und anschauen, wie das Endresultat Schritt für Schritt entsteht.
Zu Anfang muss man halt die Funktionen verstehen lernen, dann nimmt man sich ein Projekt vor und versucht es umzusetzen! Im Grunde gibt es keine Grenzen, alles ist möglich!
Workshops und Tutorials gibt es echt zuhauf im Netz!


----------



## Maxxdome (26. März 2010)

So hab ich es vor  Einige sind echt genial, nach dem Download kann man ja sehen wies entsteht und je nach Können auch praktisch nachvollziehen. Die http://fcpr.deviantart.com/art/landscape-and-sky-action-89340341 ist besonders toll, die Bearbeitung des Hintergrunds. Ist GIMP technisch stark genug, um sowas zu erstellen? Aber denke, man muss die Funktionsweisen einfach gut genug beherrschen.
Hast du solche Vorlagen mal erstellt wie diese?


----------



## ByeBye 148134 (26. März 2010)

Ich sehe bei dieser Vorlage keine Probleme, das in GIMP umzusetzten.
Man nimmt das Bild, teilt es in gleiche Teile und setzt diese in eigene Ebenen. Diese kann man dann mit Rändern ausstatten und dann nach Belieben arrangieren.

Probier es einfach aus! Learning by Doing!


----------



## Maxxdome (29. März 2010)

Ich werd mich definitiv mal dran begeben!   Aber zuerst werde ich selbst mit eigenen Bildern rumexperimentieren, bzw. Fotos bearbeiten. Denke, das ist ein sinnvoller Schritt


----------

